# I bought the Harbor freight grinder



## natdiamond (Sep 2, 2010)

I love it. It works great so far! It was $59.00, I had a 20% off coupon and a $40 gift card so with tax it was around five bucks!

I've used it several times and though I'm a beginner at sausage making, I felt it was strong, sturdy, easy to clean and assemble/disassemble.

My 2 cents.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats the one I have and its ground alot of meat with no problems, if you get into it and make links i recommend getting a dedicated stuffer because it will make it so much easier than using the grinder to stuff, this is a great stuffer and a great price.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Vertical-Sausage-Stuffer-SS/H6252


----------



## tommerr (Nov 21, 2010)

I am now venturing down the meat smoking and sausaging making trails. Years ago, I discovered that I must not eat anything with food preservatives. I count myself lucky. Now I get to smoke and play! I bought an electric smoker and just now bought a stuffer. I am looking at grinders. I will certainly look at Harbor Freight.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

Now thats a good grinder and I wish that  would have bought mine  from Northern Tools rather then Gander Mtn.


----------



## natdiamond (Nov 23, 2010)

Still going strong, just made brats. I'm going to attempt my 1st home made chorizo soon.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 23, 2010)

How about a pick. Let us check those brats out


----------



## ak1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice score.

That looks very similar to my Waring Pro grinder. I wouldn't be surprised if they're made in the same factory.


----------



## ksnyder (Nov 23, 2010)

I was viewing this thread and felt compelled to register after seeing it.

I bought one of these Harbor Freight grinders a few weeks ago, and this week was this first time I used it. I think for the price, they are the best value out there for small quantities.

I was impressed with the quality of the parts.  The augur housing and feed tube are cast aluminum, as is the staging tray.  The augur has a steel core and the remainder is cast aluminum.  The blade rests on the steel core as well. Hand tightening was sufficient to get a very clean grind out of it.  The rocker switch is pretty nice when your hands are messy.

I did about 15 lbs both times I used it this week. I am making kielbasa for Thanksgiving; we have a big polish family.  I did significantly better with pork that was chilled to about 35 versus 45 or so.  What I found that worked best was to cut the meat into long strips and drop them in one at a time, lengthwise.  That way they self feed and plunging it isn't required.  I also threw the metal parts into the freezer about 30 minutes prior to grinding.  For the second batch, I even ran the meat through a second time, and no problems there, the grind looked identical to what I am used to seeing come out of a commercial grinder.  With cold enough meat you may be even able to emulsify in this thing.

The stated 2 lbs per minute is a little optimistic, in my opinion. I would say this thing tops out at maybe a pound and a half per minute.  After about 15 minutes, the housing got a little warm, but it kept chugging away. It is a little noisy, about on par with a stand mixer.

Overall, I am really impressed with it for the price, and would recommend it to anyone who was interested in doing 30 lb or smaller batches.  Any larger than that and you will be spending all day grinding.

Tonight I am smoking half of the kielbasa (the other half is fresh), I am hoping it turns out great. I am using Rytek's recipe.  Maybe I will post some pics of the completed product.


----------

